# Просьба помочь с идентификацией баяна



## TGV (12 Ноя 2015)

Просьба помочь идентифицировать модель баяна и подсказать по его примерной стоимости. Всем заранее спасибо за ответы


----------



## zet10 (12 Ноя 2015)

Баян"Ростов-Дон",цена 500-1тыс руб.


----------



## TGV (14 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо за помощь!


----------

